
ECT - Fastest JavaScript Template Engine With CoffeeScript Syntax - Hirvesh
http://ectjs.com/index.html
======
Hirvesh
via: [http://www.functionn.in/2012/12/ect-fastest-javascript-
templ...](http://www.functionn.in/2012/12/ect-fastest-javascript-template-
engine.html)

[Check out www.functionn.in for more web resources to keep you functionn.in']

ECT is a JavaScript template engine which has a focus on performance. It
claims to be the fastest JavaScript template engine among these engines: Dust,
Hogan.js, Fest, Handlebars.js, EJS without `with`, doT, Swig, Eco, EJS, Jade
without `with`, CoffeeKup and Jade.

It also has a plethora of features like template caching, auto-reload of
modified templates, inline CoffeeScript code within the templates, multi-line
expressions support, and more. You can use ECT on both the client-side or on
the server-side with Node.js.

